# Dnp



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Got 100mg Russian dnp. How dangerous is it? Do you have be reckless to die from it or can it happen to someone taking 10mg PER day. Should I or should I not order them? Will it give results that absolutely cannot be attained by t3 and good diet. What's tempting me is I can finally do what every bodybuilder wants to do . Lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. Lol. Anyone here who has used it pls tell your experience. In short I want to know is it Russian roulette, like some can die from 5 mg and some won't from 200mgs. Or can everyone use it safely.


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

You wont "lose fat and gain muscle at the same time"

Its used for fat loss, you just need a calorie deficit for that without the side effects of DNP


----------



## suppernatty69 (Sep 19, 2019)

DNP aka dinitro phenol is a research chemical/ pesticide thingy (thingy is the technical term) that has become infamous due to its thermogenic fat burning properties. DNP is one of the more dangerous fat burners out there (Clenbuterol would also be on that list). DNP unlike clen and yohimbine doesn't seem to activate through the adrenergic receptor pathway but instead makes your body produce ATP (the energy storage molecule) inefficiently by bypassing ATP synthase. In essence your body needs to work harder to produce an adequate amount of ATP and a lot of energy is wasted as heat. With this knowledge in mind, over dosing on DNP would clearly be fatal, your body would essentially burn up, but more accurately you would die of hyperthermia, core temperatures rising past their normal range, enzymes will permanently denature and your body will fail to support itself.

So what dose should you take if taking too much can be fatal...

I personally wouldn't take DNP, i also wouldn't take T3 either. I would opt for clen because the cumulative stress and damage of DNP is that much higher (Clen is far from safe though). T3 and T4 is to be avoided because it can permanently screw your thyroid hormone production indefinitely.

If you really want to do DNP then I would do something like this

I would start at 2-3mg per kilo and increase over the course of 2 weeks, if everything goes well and you can cope with the side effects okay and all that stuff. Of course the minimal effective dose is always best for your health. Its better to diet longer and use a lower dose of DNP then lose the weight faster but risk severely compromising your health. The research into long term health consequences of DNP aren't crystal clear... so only god knows what its doing to your body.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lsd said:


> Got 100mg Russian dnp. How dangerous is it? Do you have be reckless to die from it or can it happen to someone taking 10mg PER day. Should I or should I not order them? Will it give results that absolutely cannot be attained by t3 and good diet. What's tempting me is I can finally do what every bodybuilder wants to do . Lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. Lol. Anyone here who has used it pls tell your experience. In short I want to know is it Russian roulette, like some can die from 5 mg and some won't from 200mgs. Or can everyone use it safely.


 Impossible to do what you believe it can do. You need to better understand how DNP works; it causes your mitochondria to leak energy as heat. 32/36 ATP (IIRC) get lost.

If you understand the role of ATP in the body you will understand what this means for you.

It's structurally similar to the drug used in chemotherapy.

Ive used it, several times, and strongly advise against it.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

suppernatty69 said:


> DNP aka dinitro phenol is a research chemical/ pesticide thingy (thingy is the technical term) that has become infamous due to its thermogenic fat burning properties. DNP is one of the more dangerous fat burners out there (Clenbuterol would also be on that list). DNP unlike clen and yohimbine doesn't seem to activate through the adrenergic receptor pathway but instead makes your body produce ATP (the energy storage molecule) inefficiently by bypassing ATP synthase. In essence your body needs to work harder to produce an adequate amount of ATP and a lot of energy is wasted as heat. With this knowledge in mind, over dosing on DNP would clearly be fatal, your body would essentially burn up, but more accurately you would die of hyperthermia, core temperatures rising past their normal range, enzymes will permanently denature and your body will fail to support itself.
> 
> So what dose should you take if taking too much can be fatal...
> 
> ...


 5-8mg per kilo is irresponsible to recommend such a dose. That is NOT a rule I recommend anyone to follow.


----------



## suppernatty69 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mylittlepony said:


> 5-8mg per kilo is irresponsible to recommend such a dose. That is NOT a rule I recommend anyone to follow.


 5-8mg per kilo is consistent with available literature. Notice how I also encouraged the member not to take it in the first place and also said for the first time 2-3mg per kilo is a better standard.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

suppernatty69 said:


> 5-8mg per kilo is consistent with available literature. Notice how I also encouraged the member not to take it in the first place and also said for the first time 2-3mg per kilo is a better standard.


 Rubbish is it. Find me what you consider literature stating 5-8mg as a recommended dose or as you put it a decent rule lol?

It doesn't matter what you suggested, it's the fact you wrote 5-8mg per kg in the first place as a decent rule. Some idiot will follow that ridiculous guideline.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Mylittlepony said:


> Rubbish is it. Find me what you consider literature stating 5-8mg as a recommended dose or as you put it a decent rule lol?
> 
> It doesn't matter what you suggested, it's the fact you wrote 5-8mg per kg in the first place as a decent rule. Some idiot will follow that ridiculous guideline.


 Try this;

@suppernatty69 have you used DNP?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

suppernatty69 said:


> 5-8mg per kilo is consistent with available literature. Notice how I also encouraged the member not to take it in the first place and also said for the first time 2-3mg per kilo is a better standard.


 Studies have established 3-5mg/kg as a safe dose. Dan Duchaine recommended 5-8mg/kg as did his disciples, which I assume is the literature you're referring to, and the complaints about it being too much and potentially dangerous were widespread.


----------



## suppernatty69 (Sep 19, 2019)

nWo said:


> Studies have established 3-5mg/kg as a safe dose. Dan Duchaine recommended 5-8mg/kg as did his disciples, which I assume is the literature you're referring to, and the complaints about it being too much and potentially dangerous were widespread.


 Duchaine was the person I cited that from yeah, didn't clock the last part though... I personally have tried DNP and I hated it, had less obvious side effects compared to clen but i just felt like pure trash.

also have found a research paper: https://www.mdpi.com/2073-4409/8/3/280/htm says that a dose of 300mg a day is a 'standard' treatment for obesity. I will change my original post to avoid missleading people who read it (not like they should trust me anyway lol)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

suppernatty69 said:


> Duchaine was the person I cited that from yeah, didn't clock the last part though... I personally have tried DNP and I hated it, had less obvious side effects compared to clen but i just felt like pure trash.
> 
> also have found a research paper: https://www.mdpi.com/2073-4409/8/3/280/htm says that a dose of 300mg a day is a 'standard' treatment for obesity. I will change my original post to avoid missleading people who read it (not like they should trust me anyway lol)


 I love DNP personally, it's all about striking the balance between being functional and getting results and there's nothing that gets the same results. Speaking of clen, does make me chuckle when you get people who spout bollocks like "don't touch DNP, it's dangerous" as they pop their clen tabs. I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen - the results from the DNP at 100mg or even possibly 50mg would still be superior to the clen, you'd hardly notice it and it may even be good for your health (wrote about why this would be in detail a while ago, here), unlike a high dose of clen which would significantly increase your risk of adverse cardiac events and have a lot of people climbing the walls with anxiety.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

nWo said:


> I love DNP personally, it's all about striking the balance between being functional and getting results and there's nothing that gets the same results. Speaking of clen, does make me chuckle when you get people who spout bollocks like "don't touch DNP, it's dangerous" as they pop their clen tabs. I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen - the results from the DNP at 100mg or even possibly 50mg would still be superior to the clen, you'd hardly notice it and it may even be good for your health (wrote about why this would be in detail a while ago, here), unlike a high dose of clen which would significantly increase your risk of adverse cardiac events and have a lot of people climbing the walls with anxiety.


 I agree with you about clen, but not about DNP. I do note you say 'may' even be good for health. 'May' being emphasised as we don't actually know.

The difference between clen and DNP is the amount of clinical literature behind clen and it's potential long term, adverse effects. With DNP we don't have that data and really, don't know what long term, permanent effect it may have on cell metabolism. Thats my primary concern with it.

I do see how it could be beneficial for sure, and have used it a fair bit in the past. If you dig through my posts from years ago you will probably find me saying it's great, it has it's place etc. But the unknown scares me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bensif said:


> I agree with you about clen, but not about DNP. I do note you say 'may' even be good for health. 'May' being emphasised as we don't actually know.
> 
> The difference between clen and DNP is the amount of clinical literature behind clen and it's potential long term, adverse effects. With DNP we don't have that data and really, don't know what long term, permanent effect it may have on cell metabolism. Thats my primary concern with it.
> 
> I do see how it could be beneficial for sure, and have used it a fair bit in the past. If you dig through my posts from years ago you will probably find me saying it's great, it has it's place etc. But the unknown scares me.


 Yeah, I mean in the post I linked above where I discussed DNP a few months ago, it could be argued that since it's a drug that's been used in bodybuilding for quite some time now (Dorian Yates and Lee Priest, who were obvious users IMO due to how sloppy they'd get in the off-season and how fast they'd subsequently get in shape for contests, but would never admit to it, most likely in the interest of not being socially irresponsible as influential figures), we'd probably have seen some sort of condition popping up among aging bodybuilders by now, whereas obvious users like those folks are still doing well, still training and keeping healthy etc. It's not a confirmation of course, but it's at least a hint that it's probably not a long term threat.

It's a shame that something that once looked so promising was eventually considered so dangerous, purely because the gap between the LD50 and recommend dose was too small and the drug was totally put on the shelf for decades, and only now in recent years is it being studied again. We'd have had so much data by now if studies on it continued in an effort to make it safer.


----------



## suppernatty69 (Sep 19, 2019)

nWo said:


> I love DNP personally, it's all about striking the balance between being functional and getting results and there's nothing that gets the same results. Speaking of clen, does make me chuckle when you get people who spout bollocks like "don't touch DNP, it's dangerous" as they pop their clen tabs. I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen - the results from the DNP at 100mg or even possibly 50mg would still be superior to the clen, you'd hardly notice it and it may even be good for your health (wrote about why this would be in detail a while ago, here), unlike a high dose of clen which would significantly increase your risk of adverse cardiac events and have a lot of people climbing the walls with anxiety.


 "I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen" errr yeah a low dose of anything is gonna be nicer and safer than a high dose of something else lmao. Not sure what you meant by that but im assuming it came out wrong


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

suppernatty69 said:


> "I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen" errr yeah a low dose of anything is gonna be nicer and safer than a high dose of something else lmao. Not sure what you meant by that but im assuming it came out wrong


 He meant he believes a low dose of DNP to be less deleterious than an average dose of clen with better fat loss results. He may well be right, but we just don't know.

Clen certainly has some concerning potential long term issues.


----------



## suppernatty69 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bensif said:


> He meant he believes a low dose of DNP to be less deleterious than an average dose of clen with better fat loss results. He may well be right, but we just don't know.
> 
> Clen certainly has some concerning potential long term issues.


 Oh yeah for sure clen isn't good for you of course, deffo should stay away from it... but the truth is we just don't know about DNP, I don't fancy hedging my bets is all I'm saying


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

suppernatty69 said:


> "I'd sooner take a low dose of DNP over a high dose of clen" errr yeah a low dose of anything is gonna be nicer and safer than a high dose of something else lmao. Not sure what you meant by that but im assuming it came out wrong


 Nope, that's how I meant it to come out. People on forums like these suggest people take clen on every dieting thread when drugs are asked about, but even if someone posted a thread saying they're considering taking 100mg of DNP you get the "do NOT take DNP, it's a poison and it can kill you" brigade coming along when it'd actually be safer as far as I'm concerned.

The last part of the first sentence isn't strictly true, I'd sooner take a high dose of caffeine than a low dose of clen, still probably safer (dependent on your definition of high and low, of course).

Again as well, while we don't fully know about the long term effects of DNP, it's been used in bodybuilding for decades and we've not seen any specific condition popping up in ageing bodybuilders, again this isn't a complete confirmation but that to me suggests there likely aren't any serious consequences.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Any labs still doing this? Struggling to find any other than on the darknet


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

G said:


> Any labs still doing this? Struggling to find any other than on the darknet


 Think you'll struggle due to that heavy sentence handed out to a guy who sold it to a bulimic who died. Selling it isn't worth the prison sentence


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

G said:


> Any labs still doing this? Struggling to find any other than on the darknet


 Just buy it from there? Stuff I've used is legit and cheap as chips...any clear net sites that would even attempt to sell dnp would probably jack up the price massively..(as with the jail times associated with it etc..)


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Just buy it from there? Stuff I've used is legit and cheap as chips...any clear net sites that would even attempt to sell dnp would probably jack up the price massively..(as with the jail times associated with it etc..)


 Yeah the chap who seems to have the market on the dnm I use is silly cheap so may as well give it a go and just be cautious with dosing.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

DNP is the best fat loss drug you can ever use and if you want results fast use this as you'll get amazing results, I personally believe it eats a lot of muscle if you're low cals and plus you're flat as a pancake, my arms lost about an inch from a 2 week cycle of dnp at 200mg per day at 2k calories


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

S123 said:


> DNP is the best fat loss drug you can ever use and if you want results fast use this as you'll get amazing results, I personally believe it eats a lot of muscle if you're low cals and plus you're flat as a pancake, my arms lost about an inch from a 2 week cycle of dnp at 200mg per day at 2k calories


 Temporary effect, though. You're not gonna just lose muscle that you've built over years, in just 2 weeks and struggle to get it back again. If you've really lost an inch and haven't made that inch back up within a month of hard training, it was probably all fat, and being realistic, 200mg of DNP isn't going to torch an inch of fat off your arms in 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lsd said:


> Got 100mg Russian dnp. How dangerous is it? Do you have be reckless to die from it or can it happen to someone taking 10mg PER day. Should I or should I not order them? Will it give results that absolutely cannot be attained by t3 and good diet. What's tempting me is I can finally do what every bodybuilder wants to do . Lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. Lol. Anyone here who has used it pls tell your experience. In short I want to know is it Russian roulette, like some can die from 5 mg and some won't from 200mgs. Or can everyone use it safely.
> 
> I used it a few times about 4 years back and got great results but im convinced my DNP use was a factor in me getting leukemia shortly after, I cant prove anything its just a educated hunch due to its toxicity and coincidental diagnosis shortly after


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

nWo said:


> Temporary effect, though. You're not gonna just lose muscle that you've built over years, in just 2 weeks and struggle to get it back again. If you've really lost an inch and haven't made that inch back up within a month of hard training, it was probably all fat, and being realistic, 200mg of DNP isn't going to torch an inch of fat off your arms in 2 weeks :lol:


 Yeah I get what you mean makes perfect sense, I just learn to appreciate the process now and would ratehr do it without, with good dnp I suffer on as low as 200mg, a lot is glycogen, like I said it's amazing I've lost up to 4% bodyfat from a dnp cycle(using 200mg), highest I've done is 750mg of TM's potent dnp for 3 days, I lost about 4kg but I was about to keel over lol


----------

